# Canon 5d Classic worth trying?



## bobandcar (Nov 17, 2014)

I currently own a canon 
T3i
10-18-not full frame
50 f1.4
70-200 f4

2 5d classics on Craigslist for 500 semi local to me. Thinking about picking one up. The things get good reviews even now.

Just trying to get your thoughts.
Shoot some wildlife but mainly just random stuff.
Anyone compare the autofocus between these 2?
I understand how the picture actually looks will be different.
Biggest I've printed with the t3i is 18-24 I think but mainly print 8-10.

Will the 5d be able to produce something I can print at both those sizes?


Anything else I should be thinking about?


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 17, 2014)

Canon EOS 600D versus Canon EOS 5D - Side by side camera comparison - DxOMark


----------



## goodguy (Nov 17, 2014)

I do believe Derrel owns a 5D classic , I think he will be a good source to tell you if its a good idea or not.
From what I remember he likes it, still it is an old camera so personally I would seriously think twice before doing it.


----------



## Mach0 (Nov 17, 2014)

I would. As long as it's clean and fully functional.  AF system isn't the greatest it's a great imager. Capable camera. I just wouldn't expect to
 be shooting sports.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 17, 2014)

It certainly is enticing .. $500 for FullFrame.


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wouldn't be better to buy a used 60D or T5i?


----------



## Overread (Nov 17, 2014)

If you want to try out fullframe on digital then go for it - its a very affordable and still high quality camera body to use. Sure its not AS good as newer offerings, but its still very capable, more than capable of high quality results if used correctly


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 17, 2014)

centauro74 said:


> Wouldn't be better to buy a used 60D or T5i?


My t3i has the same 18mp sensor and same ISO 800-1600 before to much grain. 
Even the 5d is rated for 1600 with 3200 being ok.
Plus it's full frame. Be a trial for me


----------



## HL45 (Nov 19, 2014)

I picked one up a couple years ago, I had the T2i at the time so moving to a FF at that price was great. The camera worked fine for a couple months until one day it just would not power up. I didn't bother getting it repaired. 
The 5D is great for sure, you will love it with that 1.4 50mm


----------



## dubiousone (Nov 22, 2014)

I picked up a 5D a few months ago for $499 with a battery pack and charger, stuck a 50/1.8 on it and have been happily shooting ever since! I can see the difference in crops between full frame 12MP (Canon) and my D90 which is also 12MP but DX. While the D5 isn't as techie as the newer models, like my first DSLR a D50, I find it perfectly adequate for my meager skills!


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 23, 2014)

Picked it up last night for $425
Camera charger box cd books 2gb compact flash and 3 batteries
Tested with the 50mm before purchase and all seems good. Haven't taken it out yet today but things noticed so far is the usability of the second wheel and the top lcd are awsome. My t3i deosnt have those.
The preview screen is low resolution(I hope) because it doesn't look near as good as my t3i but I'll download pics today on the computer and compare.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 23, 2014)

bobandcar said:


> Picked it up last night for $425
> Camera charger box cd books 2gb compact flash and 3 batteries
> Tested with the 50mm before purchase and all seems good. Haven't taken it out yet today but things noticed so far is the usability of the second wheel and the top lcd are awsome. My t3i deosnt have those.
> The preview screen is low resolution(I hope) because it doesn't look near as good as my t3i but I'll download pics today on the computer and compare.


 
Please keep us updated, would be really interesting to hear of differences between the T3i and 5D classic IQ.


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 23, 2014)

I will. Here's a question.
I have 2 wide lenses for t3i, the new 10-18 IS that won't work on the 5d. But I also own a tokina 12-24 that mounts and seems to be ok from 18-24 with no vignetting(spelling). 
I need to sell one of these as I don't use both.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 23, 2014)

18-24mm on FF is a useful range of wide-angle. In the past there were 17mm lenses, considered "ultra-wide" in their era, as would be an 18mm lens. Back in the day, the 20mm, 21mm, and 24mm prime lenses were offered by different makers, all for full-frame 35mm cameras, so if the Tokina does not vignette at the 18-24mm range settings, I say keep using it. The range of focal lengths from 18mm to 24mm encompasses many different "looks".

YES, the LCD screen on the 5D is very low-resolution and poor by today's standards. I shot the 5D for five years in a row. Its best features are the big sensor and the clean look it delivers, and the ability to shoot at multiple ISO levels without huge penalty. In its era, it was a leading-edge camera, and it has a nice, gentle fall-off in image quality as the ISO level is raised progressively higher and higher; at the time it was made, that was a VERY desirable, rare quality. It's like a 12.8 megapixel full frame camera so it has BIG pixels, which collect a lot of light, and the pixel pitch is not really fine, so it does not tax lens performance very much at all. It works very well with adapted lenses!


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 24, 2014)

I need compact flash recommendations please.
Not planning on another camera purchase so I don't need a high GB card


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 24, 2014)

3 pictures, 3 different cameras, 2 with the same lens at different focal lengths and the third as close as i could get it.
which picture is from the 5d



1.



 


2.







3.


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 24, 2014)

2 are raw with the exact same sharpening applied and no other changes other than resize long edge to 1200 and all export at 72 dpi


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 24, 2014)

O, and that tree is curved but lens may have distorted some to


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2014)

SanDisk makes excellent compact flash in the 4- and 8-gigabyte sizes. Lexar is also good.


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 24, 2014)

What kind of memory speed should I be looking at?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 24, 2014)

Rob Galbraith DPI: Canon EOS 5D Mark II

I think the fastest cards I would buy would be the 45 MB/second models.


----------

